
The dark side of .io: How UK makes DNS profits from a shady Cold War land deal - mleonhard
https://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/the-dark-side-of-io-how-the-u-k-is-making-web-domain-profits-from-a-shady-cold-war-land-deal/
======
jsjddbbwj
Might is right. This is senseless crying. You live in a land that enjoys
security and prosperity because of centuries upon centuries of violence and
conquest.

